#ubuntu-mobile 2007-07-09
<bspencer> Mithrandir, rusty_   How is the sprint going? 
<rusty_> fine
<Mithrandir> rockin'
<bspencer> hey! awake and online, how fine.
<bspencer> rusty_, I'll send you a list of the pieces needed to get our UI into gutsy today
<Mithrandir> \o/
<bspencer> rusty_,  we've got some issues with the new repo building targets.  you might need to help there.
<bspencer> rusty_, also, if you hook up with asac (is he at the sprint) you could talk to him about the browser.
<Mithrandir> he's at the sprint, yes
<bspencer> very good.
<rusty_> bspencer, what kind of problems are you seeing with building targets?
<bspencer> rusty_, I sent a mail with my results as of late Sat.
<rusty_> we built one this morning and booted a q1 with it 
<bspencer> I haven't tried again today, nor hooked up with JohnV
<bspencer> rusty_, ok.  Then I'll try again today.
<rusty_> bspencer, i didn't understand what you were talking about with the proxy issues
<rusty_> btw, the flash based home applet is not showing itself when i run it on the target
<bspencer> mm, not good
<rusty_> the application area is black, but i can right click to see the flash menu, and i can start an app by clicking in the right part of the screen
<bspencer> ha, nice.
<rusty_> bspencer, i also had to push my change to the applicaiton service 
<bspencer> btw, is the screen resolution 1024 or 800 ?
<rusty_> i'm not sure if the build machine kicked off a new version since i just built it locally
<rusty_> no
<rusty_> it's 800x480
<rusty_> right?
* rusty_ looks at the xorg.config
<bspencer> I think the Q1 can do 1024, but the 800x480 size is the one the marquee is set for currently.
<bspencer> is the marquee showing up and not looking ugly?
<rusty_> the marque (after installing marquee-plugins... you need to push a change to the fset), looks fine (other then the time seems to be a cut off)
<bspencer> I pushed some changes late Saturday for the marquee
<bspencer> hm, ok
<bspencer> I thought I pushed the fset change
<bspencer> I'll push again
<bspencer> time shouldn't be cut off.  I played with that -- will check again.
<rusty_> bspencer, did you push to the correct repository?
<bspencer> what is your time now?  How long until you'll be offline?
<rusty_> bspencer, you have a Q1, right?
<bspencer> rusty_, yes, I worked Sat on the new repo
<rusty_> it's only 4:30pm
<bspencer> I have one, yes.  I'll try it with an image if I can build one.
<bspencer> ok.  8:30am here.
<bspencer> rusty_, fyi, just put this in /etc/clock-plugin.con :   Format:%a %b %e, %l:%M%P   (also pushed)
<Mithrandir> (I guess we'll round up at 6-ish or so and go and find some food and beer.  Or beer and food).
<Mithrandir> rusty_: mibufobt (mobile image builder useful for other targets too)?
<Mithrandir> sorry, mibufott
<bspencer> "mobile image builder"  -- nice name
<bspencer> Mithrandir, targets can be added.
<Mithrandir> we're trying to come up with a good name as a replacement for project-builder
<bspencer> yes, that's a good name
<Mithrandir> I think mibufott is a good name :-P
<Mithrandir> no hits on google either
<bspencer> ha -- surprise
<bspencer> what is the "ufott" part?
<Mithrandir> "useful for other targets too"
<bspencer> :)
<Mithrandir> rusty mentioned that somebody might want to use it for a set-top box, for instance.
<Mithrandir> and apparently it's close to something swear-ish in portuguese.
<bspencer> limb  -- Linux IMage Builder 
<bspencer> sib -- System Image Builder
<bspencer> esib -- Embedded System Image Builder
<bspencer> sic -- System Image Creator
<Mithrandir> sic's already taken by "simple irc client"
<tko> what would be the african word for project builder? :)
<Mithrandir> that's almost as precise a question as asking what the european word for project builder is. :-P
<tko> well, whatever the actual language was where ubuntu was picked up.. too lazy to google
<Mithrandir> zulu, iirc
<rusty_> bspencer, you wouldn't happen to have something for the 'getting started' documentation that Noel is looking for, would ya?
<rusty_> bspencer, i'm a bit behind on that 
<bspencer> rusty_, yeah, I'll take care of it
<rusty_> cool
<agoliveira> mdz_: When I told you about the chroot size to be about 355M, I forgot to clean up the apt cache so it's actually 275M, uncompressed.
<bspencer> man, aloliveria is quick in / out
<bspencer> rusty_, about power management ...
<bspencer> I assume we will need to write a new ppm policy mgr UI
<rusty_> bspencer, yea
<bspencer> just talked to Tariq about it
<bspencer> maybe you can chat with pepole there about it
<bspencer> I figure it will be a simple Hildon status bar plugin, with UI
<bspencer> that will talk w/dbus to the underlying PPM stuff
<bspencer> probably GPL
<rusty_> bspencer, exactly what i was thinking
<bspencer> tariq said Frank will probably do it.
<bspencer> ok
<rusty_> more like tariq and todd
<bspencer> I'll hook them up with our sample plugins code to get them started.
<bspencer> ok.  I don't care about ownership
<Mithrandir> I've chatted with mjg59 about how gpm does it, and it is just the frontend; it uses HAL methods to start and stop bits, etc.
<Mithrandir> so the policy is in the frontend itself
<rusty_> bspencer, i am about to push a pretty significant change to project-builder
<bspencer> rusty_, ok
<rusty_> bspencer, this moves rootstrap creation from buildtime to the first time you attempt to use the rootstrap and it doesn't exists yet
<rusty_> bspencer, i will be off-line for a bit but will be on again after i get back to the hotel
<bspencer> sure, 
* bspencer is sad that no one is buying him free dinner tonight
<rusty_> bspencer, hopefully, this doesn't break you guys
<bspencer> yes, hopefully !
<rusty_> i have been testing it, so i'm feeling pretty good about the change
<bspencer> we will certainly be using it
<bspencer> people are starting to ask about that system image  :)
<Mithrandir> rusty_: so, idea from Adam to call it mibod
<Mithrandir> mobile internet builder of doom
<rusty_> :->
<bspencer> my 2c:  I think some combination of Linux System Image Creator  or System Image Builder  (and just make the acronym work if there is a dup by using 2nd letters)
<bspencer> or s/System/Device
<Mithrandir> Linux System System Image Builder Creator?
<Mithrandir> lssibc
<Mithrandir> completely unpronouceable.
<bspencer> but sexy nonetheless
<rusty_> hmm... how about "esseltegar"
<bspencer> rusty_, let me know when your change is in for project-builder and I'll try it
<rusty_> bspencer, i just pushed the change
<ian_brasil> well...linux image creation system is LICS
<Mithrandir> "lics" give me ~1M hits on google.
<Mithrandir> having something more unique would be nice.
<bspencer> maybe 1M hits, but our tool /certain/ to be at the top of the results
<mdz> bspencer: are you going to be joining us here this week at all?
<bspencer> mdz, unfortunately it doesn't look like it
<bspencer> mdz, which I am very sorry for!
<bspencer> mdz, if I were smarter I would have finished all my deliverables for our little project launch earlier like rusty and been on the road enjoying good company and beer
<HappyCamp-John> bobux, I have arrived :)
<bspencer> hey HappyCamp-John 
<bspencer> rusty_, are you still online?
<rusty_> yes
<bspencer> off-topic -- got a new video card.  What is the XConfigurator-equivalent for Feisty?
<rusty_> bspencer, you might want to try #ubuntu
<HappyCamp-John> bspencer, Maybe here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bspencer> thx
<jesusmarcano> hey
<jesusmarcano> good morning
<jesusmarcano> what sop
<bspencer> rusty_, you still there?
<bspencer> rusty_, right before you leave, let me know 
#ubuntu-mobile 2007-07-10
<bspencer> rusty_, good morning.
<bspencer> rusty_, I sent a fix to the flash error in email.  You need an updated xserver with Keith P's composite patch.  Link to a .deb file from Bryce Harrington in email
<bspencer> rusty_, after that the UI shows up almost as expected, except that Samsung resolution is 800x600
<bspencer> cheers and g'night.
<rusty_> morning
<ian_brasil> hi..i have all the approved blueprints now in docbook and i compiled them into a pdf which is available here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UMEGuide
<cjwatson>   * Generalise Extra-Include and Extra-Exclude to allow rescuing packages
<cjwatson>     from any seed, not just extra. For example, Mobile-Include: *-dev will
<cjwatson>     rescue all packages from sources that generate binaries named *-dev in
<cjwatson>     the mobile output.
<Mithrandir> \o/
<cjwatson> and with any luck that changelog will actually be comprehensible in two years' time
<Mithrandir> ian_brasil: nice
<bspencer> asac, you online?
<asac> bspencer: unfortunately on my way out now
<asac> bspencer: maybe i will be back online later if wireless works in hotel room again ... yesterday it was broken
<bspencer> asac, no problem
<bspencer> wanted to make sure you and rusty hook up tomorrow
<bspencer> I'll tell rusty_ to find you
<bspencer> to work out browser repo and future work stuff.
<CharliefJohnson> Guys - who do I talk to to get another Intel guy approved as UME developer on Launch pad ??  (Hari Seshardri)  He is trying to update a blueprint and doesn't have access.
<rusty_> CharliefJohnson, i think mdz is your guy
<xkyotox> hi
<xkyotox> HTC Touch P3450  is ubuntu mobile gonna work with that?? i really like the phone but i want ubuntu
<Mithrandir> CharliefJohnson: what's his LP login?
<Mithrandir> xkyotox: probably not; we're not immediately aiming for the phone market, but Intel's range of mobile internet devices.
<xkyotox> okay.. sad
<Mithrandir> well, we'd rather start out with something that has a limited scope and then expand than trying to do too much and fall flat on our faces.
<Mithrandir> it's quite ambitious already
#ubuntu-mobile 2007-07-11
<mdz> CharliefJohnson: tollef can do that for you
<Mithrandir> mdz: yes, it's on the list of stuff I'm going to do today; there's an email about it in my inbox
<asac> rusty_: i am today in the main distro room ... in case :)
<asac> rusty_: but will probablynot really be responsive on irc as i test network-manager stuff
<asac> rusty_: ?
<rusty_> yes
<asac> rusty_: today? or tomorrow?
<rusty_> how's the rest of your day look?
<asac> where are you?
<rusty_> Mariana
<rusty_> but i need coffee
<asac> ok ... lets meet in the kitchen :)
<rusty_> ok
<asac> going there now :)
<Mithrandir> CharliefJohnson: I asked amitk__ to review the power&thermal spec
<CharliefJohnson> Hari (The engineer who actually is doing the work). just told me that he has some more to add around S3 resume.  He still can't edit the wiki until his launchpad id is added to the UME Dev list.
<CharliefJohnson> Correction - Hari is the manager of the group doing the work.  But he is very technical.
<Mithrandir> I just added him now
<Mithrandir> he should be able to edit it anyway; he just needs to log in on the wiki too
<CharliefJohnson> OK - I'll let him know.  He is in India so there is a time lag for communications from me.
<Mithrandir> yeah, I responded to your mail too
<bspencer> CharliefJohnson: you online?
<CharliefJohnson> Yes
<CharliefJohnson> Is Tolef around ??  Do you know ??
<rusty_> CharliefJohnson, Tollef can not make the meeting tonight
<rusty_> so i'm thinking there isn't much point in a conf call
<CharliefJohnson> OK - Thanks - I'll cancel.
#ubuntu-mobile 2007-07-12
<AD-N770> good morning
<AD-N770> someone in the channel has a samsung Q1 ultra running ubuntu ?
<AD-N770> I received one yesterday and I would like remove vista and install ubuntu on it, I would like comments about previous experiences like this from other people
<AD-N770> is it possible install via network or the only way is using an external usb optical drive ?
<rusty_> git clone rsync://moblin.org/repos/tools/project-builder.git
<len> len is here
<mfrey> hi len
<rusty_> git clone rsync://moblin.org/repos/projects/mobile-basic-flash.git
<bspencer> rusty_: for hildon, I asked horace to send you the changes
<bspencer> rusty_: but yo umight be able to just pull our stuff and make the diffs yourself to be faster
<rusty_> ok
<rusty_> I'm a bit behind on email... did you send a description of what all we need to look at... i.e. new packages verses patches to existing packages
<Mithrandir> git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-gutsy
<Mithrandir> git://git.err.no/crown-beach-config
<tshureih> hello hello
<Mithrandir> hiya Tariq
<Mithrandir> and hi Mauri
<mauri_> Hi
<tshureih> hey mithrandir
<Mithrandir> mauri_: just saw the shipping thingy for the Q1s, thanks.
<mauri_> Hope they arrive soon and also to Brazil...
<robr> morning everyone
<robr> or is it afternoon in London?
<Mithrandir> it's almost half past five, so afternoon.
<tshureih> Mithrandir, how was the sprint? any updates?
<Mithrandir> it's still going on, very productive.
<Mithrandir> give me five minutes and I'll get you an update
<robr> jacob, how's the crown beach working out in London?
<agoliveira> mauri_: Thanks, I already spoke to Sulamita. She will keep an eye on it.
<tshureih> agoliveira, i have an update for you on the Power Management in general and the GUI specifically, is this a good time?
<agoliveira> tshureih: As good as ever ;)
<tshureih> ok
<agoliveira> tshureih: Can you send me an email?
<tshureih> sure
<tshureih> I need your email and Amit's please
<tshureih> please note that I will describe things in the email but the specification document (available in txt and pdf and will be posted on the wiki) will not be attached yet since I am awaiting review, feedback and "legal" scrubbing
<agoliveira> tshureih: adilson@ubuntu.com and amit@ubuntu.com shuld do ;)
<agoliveira> Ok.
<agoliveira> s/shuld/should
<agoliveira> @canonical.com is also ok.
<tshureih> the document describes the internals and I will add the API as well once I get it back from the review process
<tshureih> I am documenting the working code basically :)
<tshureih> ok agoliveira sounds great, look for it today
<tshureih> but heads up, on the GUI for mobile we're doing a new GUI -- actually already have a working prototype 
<tshureih> extending Gnome Power Manager is a big task with some implications ;-)
<jacob> robr, it is working fine
<jacob> robr, they run into some build issues so the final kernel package is still not ready yet
<jacob> robr, can you try building the new ubuntu kernel on a fast machine and post it on moblin?
<jacob> robr, i am using my laptop to compile, it is too slow.
<agoliveira> tshureih: Ok, got it
<Mithrandir> hi bob
<bspencer> hello
<agoliveira> bspencer: Hi there
* rusty_ catches up on the irc log
<Mithrandir> we now have dailies which build; they still need to be set up to be published, but that'll happen today or early tomorrow.
<bspencer> if I'm coming in the middle of the weekly meeting, I apologize -- i thought it was canceled due to the sprint.
<Mithrandir> currently, they won't actually work, but that's fairly simple to fix.
<Mithrandir> bspencer: there's no meeting today; I should have mailed the list with it, but have been drowned in stuff.
<bspencer> whew
<Mithrandir> I've uploaded the samsung and crown beach default configs, they'll have binaries in the archive in a little time.
<agoliveira> bspencer: How's the things in the colony? :)
<bspencer> agoliveira, rusty_  hows trying to get our UI into Tribe 3?  I saw that Horace sent out diffs for Ubuntu hildon-desktop vs. our current repo
<Mithrandir> mobile-basic-flash and mobile-application-service is pending the source to the flash application; it's currently not redistributable.
<bspencer> agoliveira: good, thankx
<bspencer> yeah, ok
<bspencer> Mithrandir: right -- details details
<Mithrandir> (SWF isn't a preferred form of modification => GPL requirement not fulfilled => undistributable)
<Mithrandir> but I'm looking at the rest of the packaging
<bspencer> Mithrandir: ok.  I also need to send modification requests to the hilldon guys for discussion of upstream changes
<bspencer> and I'm looking for a quick alternative home screen applet to get the UI going w/o flash
<bspencer> even if it isn't immediately scalable
<bspencer> or extraordinarily elegant
<rusty_> bspencer, we need to add the source for the swf into the mobile-basic-flash source
<rusty_> bspencer, we have pushed what we think needs pushing into the appropriate bzr repositories
<rusty_> and i have Mithrandir reviewing several of the new packages
<bspencer> rusty_: k.  I'll add the swf source
<rusty_> bspencer, you listening?
<rusty_> also
<rusty_> I need you guys to checkout fresh copies of the bzr repositories and build via pbuilder
<bspencer> build what
<rusty_> and if you find that we made a merge error then commit a fix
<rusty_> all of the packages that we changed 
<bspencer> just for desktop/hildon/UI stuff?
<rusty_> today i stepped through each package on moblin, and for each one that was an existing UME bzr project, agoliveira and I merged the changes 
<rusty_> so...
<bspencer> ok.  great job
<rusty_> but...
<bspencer> control panel even ?
<rusty_> we might have made an error
<bspencer> sure
<rusty_> and we are about to take off
<bspencer> I'll pull from bzr and try it out
<bspencer> yeah, I'll have it for you first thing tomorrow boss
<bspencer> I'll push patches 
<rusty_> if we made any mistakes, you guys do not fix if for us, then it is very unlikely the changes will make it for tribe 3
<bspencer> rusty_: I see that you said Ken can make it work with gnash
<bspencer> that would be great.  it isn't that complex.
<rusty_> he didn't promise, but he thinks it possible
<robr> join #pdx
<CharliefJohnson> Mithrandir:Did you get my email about UME builds & Tribe-3 ?  (My laptop is dead this morning so I didn't see if you replied.)
<Mithrandir> CharliefJohnson: yes; but I've so far failed to reply.  I'll do that tomorrow.
<Mithrandir> CharliefJohnson: short summary: we have daily builds now, they just lack publishing
<Mithrandir> and they don't work at the moment
<Mithrandir> both are being worked
<Mithrandir> + on
<CharliefJohnson> OK - thanks.
#ubuntu-mobile 2007-07-13
<bspencer_> mdz, Mithrandir who handles flashplugin_nonfree update?
<bspencer_> in the gutsy / multiverse repo
<bspencer_> it is out of sync with Adobe now, fails with checksum error
<HappyCamp-John> Good morning rusty 
<bob_spencer> rusty, fresh from a big breakfast
<rusty> morning
<rusty> just a quick coffee and a crowded ride on the tube
<rusty> i seem to have a knack for picking hotels
<rusty> bob_spencer, did you notice that the flash isn't working on the samsung?
<bob_spencer> no
<bob_spencer> I noticed it working well
<rusty> so it's working for you?
<rusty> i haven't tried yet today
<HappyCamp-John> Hey rusty, I have been making modifications to your baby MIC previously known as PB
<bob_spencer> rusty, working except that the ubuntu package is out of sync with Adobe
<rusty> good changes i take it
* HappyCamp-John imagines rusty cursing him under his breath
<bob_spencer> so you can't install flash deb file
<HappyCamp-John> I like to think so.
<Mithrandir> morning Bob
<bob_spencer> morning, <yawn>
<mdz> bob_spencer: Debian handles new releases from Adobe generally
<mdz> bob_spencer: various people including asac have worked on the packaging
<HappyCamp-John> It is morning here:) 2am
<bob_spencer> mdz, just out of sync right now
<Mithrandir> bob_spencer: so, we can't distribute images containing the Adobe plugin due to legal yadayada, but I assume you know that.
<mdz> bob_spencer: out of sync with what?
<rusty> yea, what are you guys talking about?
<bob_spencer> out of sync with the latest flash version fro madobe
<bob_spencer> the md5sum is failing
<bob_spencer> Mithrandir, yeah, I know
<bob_spencer> Mithrandir, kick rusty, it's all his fault
<Mithrandir> bob_spencer: Flash is his fault?  Can I drop him off the building then? ;-P
<bob_spencer> flashplugin-nonfree is failing the md5sum because adobe recently updated the linux plugin
<bob_spencer> I know it is a temporary problem
<bob_spencer> yes, I know you can't ship it
<Mithrandir> bob_spencer: have you had any progress on the source to the player?
<HappyCamp-John> rusty, hopefully error checking is better in project builder now.  Since we think Tariq selected his home directory as the project directory and then deleted his project and for some reason complained when his home directory disappeared.
<bob_spencer> meaning making it gnash-worthy?
<bob_spencer> (complained loudly)
<rusty> bob_spencer, did you add the source to the flash file?
<HappyCamp-John> So know it only allows people to create projects in empty directories or non-existent directories.
<HappyCamp-John> s/know/now/
<bob_spencer> rusty, I have it here, but will push in about 10mins
<Mithrandir> bob_spencer: that'd be wonderfully splendid.
<asac> bob_spencer: mdz right ... flashplugin-nonfree gets md5sum errors at them moment. adobe pushed a new release under same filename on jul 10 ... unfortunately, mirrors are not yet completely synched so we still get two checksums as of yesterday.
<jlvillal> see bob_spencer it isn't my fault! ;)
<jlvillal> I just mirror stuff from osuosl.org on an hourly basis.
<asac> so if someone can get a clue into adobe ... they should just include a minor version in their filename and at best keep their old relesaes online as well :)
<Mithrandir> close-app-plugin.c: In function 'show_close_button':
<Mithrandir> close-app-plugin.c:38: error: 'HDWMWindow' undeclared (first use in this function)
<Mithrandir> bob_spencer: ^^ ; marquee-plugins FTBFS
<Mithrandir> (fails to build from source; sorry)
<asac> but i doubt that there is any hope :(
<bob_spencer> Mithrandir, yeah, sounds like hildon issue
<Mithrandir> bob_spencer: as in, what needs updating?
<bob_spencer> we need a newer hildon-desktop which supports HDWMWindow (instead of the older HDWMWatchedWindow, er somthing)
<Mithrandir> ahkay.
<bob_spencer> I'll get to it shortly
<Mithrandir> the build depends should be bumped to depend on the correct version then
<bob_spencer> ah, note taken
<bob_spencer> thanks
<HappyCamp-John_> So how many ubuntu-mobile people will becoming to Portland for Ubuntu Live?  Since a few us already live there :)
<Mithrandir> I'm not sure if we're going to have any mobile people there.
<HappyCamp-John_> Too bad, might have been nice to meet some of the people.
<HappyCamp-John_> rusty: If you have any comments on the changes to project builder, let me know :)  Feel free to fix anything I messed up.
<HappyCamp-John_> jacob!!!
<jacob> HappyCamp-John, hi
<HappyCamp-John_> How's it going :)  Did you enjoy your time at the Chicago airport?? :)
<HappyCamp-John_> Margie told me you got stuck there for awhile.
<jacob> HappyCamp-John, that is the best time of my life
<HappyCamp-John_> LOL
<HappyCamp-John_> you should have got that visa sooner.  Or got your citizenship ;)
<jacob> HappyCamp-John, the good news is i am going through to Chicago again
<HappyCamp-John_> Well we had a semi-heat wave while you have been gone.  had some thunder and lightning tonight, not bad though.
<HappyCamp-John_> Just unusual.
<HappyCamp-John_> Oh, by the way Yixiong is no a dad, if you didn't know.
<HappyCamp-John_> s/no/now/
<jacob> hate to miss that, london is in the 50-60s, people wear leather jacket
<HappyCamp-John_> I think I'm babbling, must be the sleep deprivation.  2:30am here :(  Hope you are enjoying London.
<rusty> Mithrandir,  git clone rsync://moblin.org/repos/projects/hildon-desktop.git/
<bspencer> rusty, pin
<bspencer> g
<bspencer> rusty, I checked in the .fla file
<bspencer> we tried to build the flash for version 7, which might have a chance with gnash, but it complained
<bspencer> jeremy will look at it some more tomorrow.
<bspencer> but if ken has time he could take a crack at it too.
<rusty> cool
<bspencer> currently the build server seems to be down whihc is holding me up to see if the changes work
<bspencer> btw, the latest .fla will not work with mas
<bspencer> small protocol changes
<bspencer> that jason made and caused bugs, so I didn't update. 
<bspencer> but I only have his latest .fla source.
<bspencer> fyi
<bspencer> rusty, I'm looking at bazaar and moblin hildon-desktop and not seeing any diffs
<bspencer> rusty, not sure what to tell you about the build failure in marquee.  It seems the two hildon desktops are the same or I am not able to decipher
<bspencer> rusty, do you need anything else before I take off?
<bspencer> rusty, (btw, do you want us to go through the whole website and change "project-builder" to moblin image creator?  And also rename the program to "image-creator" ?
<rusty> bspencer, sorry... just now catching up
<rusty> bspencer, yea, i think we need to updated the naming in moblin to moblin-image-creator, where the program is called image-creator
<rusty> bspencer, you still around?
<rusty> i don't see the .fla in the mobile-basic-flash package?
<Mithrandir> rusty: http://standards.freedesktop.org/xembed-spec/xembed-spec-0.5.html
<agoliveira> http://people.ubuntu.com/~bryce/
<cjwatson> Mithrandir: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/moblin/mccaslin_samsungq1ultra/current/
<Mithrandir> cjwatson: yay you!
<agoliveira> My Q1 just arrived in Brazil as well. Il be able to start tinker with the applications on the real device as soon as it gets home which should be by wednesday.
<cjwatson> Mithrandir: when would be a good time of day to cron that?
<Mithrandir> cjwatson: 42 minutes past noon?
<cjwatson> Mithrandir: done
#ubuntu-mobile 2007-07-14
<Kain> Has anyone here used the q1 ultra?
<sboysel> when is ubuntu mobile going to be released? october?
<Mithrandir> rusty: the links from http://moblin.org/projects.html are all 403, is that intentional?
* rusty no
<rusty> I mean... no
<rusty> Mithrandir, are you still in the ubuntu office?
<Mithrandir> no, I'm in the hotel in Birmingham
<rusty> how can you see the page?
<Mithrandir> as in, how I found the projects page?
<Mithrandir> it was linked to yesterday
<Mithrandir> hm, the whole site is 403-ed now.
<Mithrandir> apart from the front page which is the stock centos page
<rusty> ok, you were just looking at the cached page
<Mithrandir> yup
<rusty> the site wasn't yet opened up to the world
<Mithrandir> ok
<rusty> that happens tomorrow... we just opened it to cannonical domain to let you guys see what we were about to do
<Mithrandir> it'll be on Monday, iirc?
<rusty> yeap
<rusty> well, monday night for us
<Mithrandir> ok, that's fine.
<Mithrandir> just wondering. :-)
<rusty> Mithrandir, how would you feel about adding the restricted modules to the core fset?  would that be evil?
<rusty> it's just that by loading the restricted modules package, the wireless and the wired ethernet "just work"
<Mithrandir> it'd be nice to look at the fset structure together tomorrow or Monday when you get here.
<rusty> sure
<Mithrandir> given that you could conceivably have a target which doesn't need the restricted modules..
<rusty> true
<rusty> Anyone here have tools to rebuild a flash swf file from a fla file?  
<Mithrandir> I was just looking at it.. put it somewhere and I'll poke it tomorrow?
<Mithrandir> I'm off to bed now.
<rusty> the repo has it in the src directory now... i'll see you tomorrow
<rusty> and the source is at: git clone rsync://moblin.org/repos/projects/mobile-basic-flash.git
#ubuntu-mobile 2008-07-07
<mbi0> hellow any one in here ?
<persia> mbi0: 48 people, including yourself.
<mbi0> lol
<mbi0> yeah i know but everyone its so quiet 
<mbi0> i just needed a bit of info about this since i just noticed linux mobile was out
<persia> Have you read the wiki?
<mbi0> no but im on it right now havent finished :D
<mbi0> im just curious if this will work on my smart phone 
<mbi0> or if any ne as tryed yet
<persia> What processor does your phone use?
<mbi0> hmm no idea its a htc s620
<mbi0> it says processor omap850
<mbi0> at 201 mhz
<persia> Ubuntu Mobile doesn't run on an omap.  Current images are for an A100/A110 or Atom, and expect at least 600MHz.
<mbi0> oh my thats a heavy stuff :( 
<mbi0> sad oh well will need a better phone :D
<persia> Well, Ubuntu Mobile also isn't really a phone OS.  It's designed for handhelds, or MIDs, or powerful PDAs, and the like.  4-6" screens.
<mbi0> sad :( so i wont be able to use ubuntu on my phone any time near
<mbi0> ohh well is there any other linux distro that i could use on my phone ?
<persia> You might search Google for solutions: there are some phone OSs.
<mbi0> kk thanks 
<freet15> morning
<jerryfan> Hi all, is there anyway to install gcong schema in UME by directly replacing schema file in /usr/share/gconf/schemas and reload gconf db somehow?
<lool> Morning
<lool> jerryfan: That's not a good idea; what's your goal?  adding entries or overriding defaults
<lool> jerryfan: If you want to override defaults, look at dh_gconf and update-gconf-defaults
<lool> jerryfan: If you need new keys, patch the package's schema or add a new one for the new keys only
<LTSPTNK> any EEE PC 701 users here?
<asac> lool: great!
<ogra> persia, https://launchpad.net/usb-imagewriter .... i told you  :)
<persia> ogra: Cool!
<ogra> its sittinf in ntrepids new queue and has some really ugly bits still ... but does the job already
<ogra> *sitting in intrepids
<persia> Intrepid's NEW queue?  LP reports "No download files exist for this project."!
 * persia also thinks it ought to have gone through REVU just for a second pair of eyes
<ogra> well, i get that from the archive admin anyway
<persia> I guess, although I think archive-admin tends to look more at license, rather than policy.
<ogra> the code is in the bzr tree, i'll link the package as release as soon as its through the review
<ogra> if the code is clean enough, i think we can change the file seletor to also have the currently released UME images as downloads available ... i.e. you can select the image you want and it gets autodownloaded and written to the Key
<ogra> three clicks and 20 min waiting :)
<persia> ogra: Why /etc/mtab rather than /proc/mounts?
<ogra> no particular reason ...
<persia> I'd rather a conffile that lets one add image repos, to support candidate images for testers
<ogra> feel free to change if you want ... all i need is the first column anyway 
<persia> I tend to think of /etc/mtab as unreliable, but then I like to play with restricted access to filesystems.
<ogra> thats my first hit on it, i only invested 4 on saturday and about the same yesterday
<ogra> *4h
<ogra> all i wanted was to have something functional to give to the world after that and then find contributors 
<persia> Makes sense.  It looks great for a first stab.  I'll have to play with it, and see if there are any other bits that might change.
<ogra> there is surely a lot ... and the ugly dd code has to be replaced with python 
<persia> heh  I like the comment in that file :)
<ogra> :)
<persia> Although I wonder if the archive-admins will permit it, without any license or copyright attribution...
<ogra> there is a copyright header in the file 
<persia> Not in ./imagewriter
<ogra> i didnt bother to put it into the 20 line scripts though
<ogra> but there is a debian/copyright file and a header in the main ap
<ogra> p
<persia> Understandable, although I've seen archive-admin reject for a 3-line file before :)
<persia> I don't see debian/ at all, which is probably good, as that doesn't belong upstream.  I do wonder why you use install.sh rather than setup.py.
<ogra> well, costs me one cp and another upload to fix if steve moans :)
<ogra> well, neither will be used anyway
<persia> No?  You're duplicating everything in debian/rules?
<ogra> i use a debian/install file and there is no tarball release or anything
<ogra> its packaged totally ubuntu centric ... 
 * persia adds hacking this into a responsible upstream package to the list of things to get to at some point
<ogra> well, i dont see who apart from debian would take it atm, redaht/fedora has its own tool for the task ...
<ogra> and for debian the pakaging will do as well ... but feel free to add setup.py etc :)
<ogra> thats why its public ;)
<persia> I'm not even sure Debian would want it, although they may.  It's just my sense of how packages should be arranged :)
<LTSPTNK> would it be possible to install normal Ubuntu 8.04 command-line system from alternate disk and then just apt-get install ubuntu-mobile for my eee pc?
<persia> LTSPTNK: Ideally, but for now there are differences between how lpia and i386 are compiled, which causes behavioural differences.
<LTSPTNK> hope that someone will compile MID envinroment for i386 soon :)
<ogra> i dubt you would actually want MID on a non touchscreen device ... what you want is the netbook stuff rather
 * ogra would just install ubuntu-desktop as usual and then add the netbook-remix desktop pieces to it 
<ogra> https://launchpad.net/netbook-remix
<persia> ogra: Maybe: Worked for me to some degree without a working touchscreen for a while :)
<persia> LTSPTNK: The goal is to not have it so architecture-specific, for your use case.  Unfortunately, if the changes are made wholesale, it can cause issues for Ubuntu Desktop.  It's a matter of finding the right way to do it.
<ogra> well, its a bit "big" for laptop use imho ... i dont need app launchers two fingers fit on :)
<persia> ogra: Oh, sure.  Anything larger than about 4" looks funny with Ubuntu Mobile.
<ogra> exactly :)
<LTSPTNK> but anything "normal" looks crap with 7"
<ogra> http://flickr.com/photos/njpatel/2548177765/
 * ogra thinks it looks quite good on 7" :) using it like that on the classmate PC here
<suihkulokki> how do I escape the "about midbrowser" popup? :)
<persia> suihkulokki: You're on a 480 vertical screen?  I think it's either "Escape" or "Enter".
<suihkulokki> hardy kvm
<suihkulokki> esc worked
<persia> suihkulokki: OK.  480 vertical pixel window?
<persia> Anyway, there's a Close button at about 540 pixels, but it doesn't display well for smaller landscape resolutions.
<suihkulokki> I think it's 480 yes
<lool> asac: Hey did you look for that mbf patch?
<lool> asac: This is the bt I get from the evolution-rss pop_startup() crash http://paste.debian.net/9681/
<lool> asac: This inspires me quite little; anything in particular I should be looking for?
<asac> lool: maybe shutdown after other parts of gecko were already shut down?
<lool> asac: gPrefBranch = nsnull; is the only other thing in the gecko_shutdown
<lool> The rss_shutdown does abort_all_soup(); (obviously libosup stuff) gtk_widget_destroy(rf->mozembed);
<lool> and that's about it
<lool> atexit(rss_finalize); that seems wrong
<lool> But i only see the exit once, so should be fine
<asac> lool: so do you pop _after_ or _before_ destroying that widget?
<lool> asac: We pop after destroying the widget
<lool> asac: I'll flip this then :)
<lool> Since you seem to imply it's wrong :)
<asac> lool: not really implying anything. just wonder how comes that there is a listener registered with a ref to a freed instance
<lool> I'll try moving it after the pop and see whether that fixes it
<asac> most likely a bug ... and flipping order might help
<asac> lool: does widget_destroy do a _unref ? or free?
<asac> or neither?
<lool> Didn't help
<asac> lool: and dont doing that at all?
<lool> asac: Not doing what?
<asac> from api doc: "In most cases, only toplevel widgets (windows) require explicit destruction, because when you destroy a toplevel its children will be destroyed as well."
<lool> the destroy?
<lool> asac: Yes, I think the same, but it's not crashing there; it's crashing in the pop
<lool> I moved the destroy after the pop
<asac> lool: yes. question is if the widget was already removed from its container?
<asac> if so it might have been unreffed before
<lool> asac: That's possible
<lool> It seems the finalize is done by registering an atexit
<lool> At which point the evolution main window probably was destroyed
<lool> And the gtkmozembed widget within probably as well
<asac> lool: yeah. you can try to _ref it
<lool> gtk_widget_ref in init? ok will try that
<asac> lool: thats deprecated .. just g_object_ref
<lool> Hmm indeed, deprecated in 2.12
<asac> otherwise, did you encounter problems when not doing any "push" "pop"?
<lool> asac: What do you mean not doing them?
<lool> You mean not shutting down?
<asac> lool: not doing "startup" ... and not shutdown. but try to explicitly _ref it first
<asac> i think without push_startup and pop_startup might work. but its cleaner to use push/pop for sure
<lool> Hmmpf I can't find a proper shutdown hook
<asac> lool: you mean a different hook than the exit hook?
<lool> Yes
<lool> exit is the libc hook
<lool>  * When the plugin is loaded, and if it exists, "e_plugin_lib_enable"
<lool>  * will be invoked to initialise the
<asac> lool: do you set a profile path?
<lool> And the text ends there
<lool> asac: I think so, yet
<asac> hmm ok
<lool>         gtk_moz_embed_set_profile_path (profile_dir, "mozembed-rss");
<lool> I even tried to break on the _enable method (which can be used to disable, but it's not called when you shutdown
<asac> lool: ok. did you try to explicitly add a ref?
<lool> Yes, didn't work either
<lool> I'm tempted to just disable the pop
<lool> asac: If the process exits, will there be any leftover from xul if I didn't pop properly?
<asac> lool: yes, the profile might not be properly committed
<asac> to the filesystem
<lool> :-/
<asac> e.g. changes might get lost
<asac> lool: i can give it a try later
<lool> asac: Ok; I'm not committing my patches to pkg-evolution as they didn't improve the situation, but I can provide them if you like
#ubuntu-mobile 2008-07-08
<LTSPTNK> hey guys, do U have a hint how to make this netbook thing default for every user?
<LTSPTNK> there is theme, panel modification and one launcher for session included, how do i make them system-wide standards?
<persia> LTSPTNK: You'd likely want to define some sort of desktop-manager, and have that set the appropriate window-manager and default session.
<LTSPTNK> that sounds tricky :D
<ogra> LTSPTNK, you can note down the geconf settings you changed and create a file in /usr/share/gconf/defaults/50_netbook .... 
<ogra> *gconf
<ogra> and for the different panel setup a 50_panel-default-setup.entries .... 
<ogra> oh, and you need to run update-gconf-defaults after that
<ogra> (with sudo)
<LTSPTNK> oki, sounds good :)
<LTSPTNK> the netbook remix is quite good looking indeed :)
<LTSPTNK> how would this work in practice "﻿09:19:37) ogra: LTSPTNK, you can note down the geconf settings you changed and create a file in /usr..."?
<persia> LTSPTNK: You'd open gconf-editor and a text editor, and mark down the specific settings you wanted...
<LTSPTNK> hmm, oki :)
<bman> so is anyone aware of plans to port ub-mob to arm?
<persia> bman: There've been a couple people in the channel who have talked about compiling everything for ARM, but nobody has yet reported full success.  You might also find the code from moko.handhelds.org interesting or useful.
<bman> hrmm
 * bman runs to look
<bman> not found
<persia> There's a few issues: firstly, Ubuntu isn't ported to ARM, so everything needs compilation.  Secondly, there's a lot of special compilation for lpia that would need to be adjusted to also be for ARM, thirdly, ARM bootloaders and compilation targets can be confusing: I'd recommend looking at Debian armel as a base arch.
<persia> Did it go away?  Hrm.
<persia> Ah.  http://mojo.handhelds.org  Sorry about that
<persia> Mind you, gutsy Ubuntu Mobile isn't nearly as polished as hardy Ubuntu Mobile.
<bman> hrmm
<bman> im sick of maemo
<bman> dont know why they forked it so much
<bman> would rather have standard packages
<persia> bman: If you want standard packages on ARM, I believe Debian armel is your best bet today.
<bman> hrmm
<bman> wish i could run it on my phone too
<persia> I think of that as more of an application issue than a packaging issue.  There aren't a lot of apps that handle basic telephony in the stack.
<LTSPTNK> "﻿(10:19:05) persia: LTSPTNK: You'd open gconf-editor and a text..." 
<LTSPTNK> U mean the keys for configurations? or is there any how to for this?
<persia> LTSPTNK: Yes, and I don't know.
<LTSPTNK> /desktop/gnome/lockdown, then "disable_command_line" and the key is "desktop/gnome/lockdown/disable_command_line" and copy that to test and what then?
<persia> LTSPTNK: Take a look at the other files in /usr/share/gconf/defaults
<LTSPTNK> the 05_panel-default seems pretty tricky for me, is there a way to copy my own panel entires there?
<LTSPTNK> whats the 30_ume_config_netbook thingie?
<LTSPTNK> it is also in usr/share/gconf/defaults
<LTSPTNK> I can't figure out how to do this :(
 * ogra sighs ... copying images between USB Keys with only one ohci and one ehci port only is such a pain :/
<lool> ogra: Use a hub on the ehci port  :-P
<ogra> heh, to late ...
<ogra> it took nearly 1h to copy 1G but its ndone now ... i had no hurry anywy
<vigneswari> hi all
<vigneswari> i ve installed ubuntu in my  UMPC ...
<vigneswari> how to enable touch screen in hat?
<persia> vigneswari: Desktop or Mobile?
<vigneswari> that?
<vigneswari> persia: mobile
<vigneswari> persia: samsung npq1u is my model
<persia> OK.  Which image did you install?
<persia> mccaslin, I'd guess.
<persia> The touchscreen ought just work for that device.  Do you have a /dev/input/touchscreen?
<vigneswari> persia: in dev/input/ am having event0-3
<vigneswari> persia: mouse0-2
<vigneswari> persia: no touchscreen
<vigneswari> persia: i didnt install image meant for MIDs
<persia> I'm guessing that your touchscreen is a different model than that used by some of the testers.
<vigneswari> persia: desktop iso i installed
<persia> You didn't?  How did you install it?
<vigneswari> persia: from that i can enable touch screen by installing drivers and configuring the same
<persia> And you later installed ubuntu-mobile?
<vigneswari> ?'?
<vigneswari> persia: i didnt install ubuntu-mobile
<vigneswari> persia: r u getting my query?
<vigneswari> persia: or i should be more clear
<persia> OK.  Desktop then.  That's differently organised.  I'll see if I can find the docs.  How does it work on that device?
<vigneswari> persia: all the applns r working as in desktop...but only thing i cant use touch screen
<persia> And I'm not finding the docs on setting up the touchscreen :(
<vigneswari> persia: i installed evtouch driver and i ve edited  xorg.conf  as per this doc http://stz-softwaretechnik.com/~ke/touchscreen/evtouch.html
<vigneswari> anybody here know how to enable touchscreen
<persia> vigneswari: Are you sure that /dev/input/event1 is the touchscreen interface?
<vigneswari> persia: event named from 0-3...i tried all.. but know change...i dont know which one is for touchscreen
<persia> vigneswari: To check, try installing the input-utils package, and running `sudo lsinput 2>&1 | less`
<vigneswari> persia: ok
<persia> That should tell you which /dev/input/event devices correspond to which bits of hardware.  There's probably another way involving digging about in dmesg, /proc/ or /sys/, but input-utils is likely easiest.
<persia> Also, in the config I have for a Samsung Q1U, it's MinX 145, MinY 193, MaxX 3973 MaxY 3898.  If those aren't sufficient, you may want to search for others with your device who can report good values.
<vigneswari> persia: event1 is the touchscreen
<vigneswari> persia: other than the resolution r corrct only know?
<persia> I don't see anything else, but I don't have a Samsung device, so I can't report that something specific works.
<vigneswari> anybody here know how to enable touchscreen
<vigneswari> in UMPC
<persia> vigneswari: You're definitely on the right track: the touchscreen config used in Ubuntu Mobile is very similar to that described in the page you referenced earlier.
<vigneswari> persia: then what  am missing?
<vigneswari> persia: anything is needed other than evtouch?
<persia> vigneswari: I don't think so.  I've a SR8 with a Q1U config.  My touchscreen doesn't work (as it's an SR8, which uses a different touchscreen), but the configuration consists of a udev rule to bind the touchscreen to /dev/input/touchscreen (not really needed if you know which is the right device), and a Device entry in the xorg.conf that looks a lot like that documentation, except for the resolution.
<vigneswari> persia: i will restart and check
<vigneswari> persia: no change after restarting alos
<vigneswari> LAO*
<vigneswari> also
<persia> vigneswari: Hmm.  Did you include the additional InputDevice in the ServerLayout stanza?
<vigneswari> persia: yes
<persia> vigneswari: I'm stuck then.  I don't have any other suggestions, aside from possibly asking in #ubuntu (although it's rather crowded).
<vigneswari> persia: xf86-input-evtouch is needed?
<ogra> are you sure the needed kernel module is even loaded ? 
<persia> vigneswari: I believe that's the package.
 * ogra thinks he saw something with the usbtouchscreen driver for the Q1 ... but i'm only the netbook guy so dont count to much on me :) )
<persia> ogra: There's a required kernel module?  For touchscreen?  Isn't that handled in userspace by X?
<ogra> persia, i just remember seeing it being loaded when we had the bootspeed sessions in prague
<ogra> not sure that was the same image 
<ogra> (i was actually wondering back then because i thought the same -> userspace)
<persia> NO idea.  When I run desktop on my SR8, I don't see any special module loading in kernelspace, but I've not looked incredibly carefully, don't often run -desktop, and the default calibration isn't right anyway.
<mattimo> hi guys
<persia> Hi mattimo
<mattimo> I think I'am pretty silly but you released a kvm image and I don't know the password for the user ume ...
<mattimo> I just could't find it on the Internet
<mattimo> is there maybe a trick to get root acces like on the maemo or is a standard pw set?
<persia> mattimo: In which environment?
<persia> (There are different answers for alternate CD, image install, and KVM image)
<mattimo> uuhm ehat do you mean in which environment?? 
<mattimo> kvm
<persia> I think that is user ume password ubuntu.  That user ought have unlimted sudo access.
<mattimo> ah thanks a lot
<mattimo> maybe it would be useful for other Usery if it would say that on the download page, I like searched the wiki for nearly an hour
<persia> mattimo: Yep.  Wiki cleanup is very much on the agenda for near-term activity :)
<mattimo> oh, I believe that
<persia> mattimo: Since you've recently done the search, would you mind adding that piece of information to the page on which you expected to find it?  I'm sure it will move, but having it in the right context will likely make it easiest.
<mattimo> hmm, but the question is where did I look first
<persia> That's the hard part :)
<mattimo> persia: I would put it on the download page, but that's not part of the wiki
<mattimo> because the kvm image is not even mentioned in the wiki
<mattimo> persia: done
<persia> mattimo: Thank you.
<thebishop> is anyone working on porting MID to PS3?
<persia> thebishop: Not who has reported their work here.  There is a port of Ubuntu Desktop for the ps3: Mobile might work, although it might need some tweaks.
<thebishop> i know ubuntu desktop is available, but I'd like to see a stripped-down OS that encourages homebrew game development, and also gives people a reason to actually use linux on PS3.  A straight desktop port isn't very practical
<persia> thebishop: Give it a shot.  It may work, it may not.  Most things aren't hildonised for non-lpia, but something based on matchbox might work.
<thebishop> what's hildonised?  non-lpia? matchbox?
<persia> "hildonised": adjusted to work well in a Hildon environment, as used in maemo.  "lpia": Low Power Intel architecture: the A100/A110 and Atom processors.  Simialar to i686 in many ways, but a little different.  "matchbox": a minimalist window manager, used in Ubuntu Mobile.
<thebishop> ah, but those issues shouldn't really matter for porting, right?  That's just power management stuff
<persia> thebishop: The arch issues, yes.  The hildonisation is often set to be for lpia only, which ought be addressed at some point, either by finding better solutions or dropping hildon.
<thebishop> ok
<ogra> its more than power management stuff though, its also compile optimization for the specific CPU ...
<ogra> *compiler optimizations* sorry
<thebishop> is there a monolithic source tree for all the packages included in Ubuntu Mobile?
<thebishop> that I could check out the entire tree and build it
<amitk> thebishop: There is no single tree. That wouldn't really allow distributed development, would it?
<thebishop> amitk, isn't that what cvs/svn/bazaar/git are for?
<ogra> an ubuntu system consists of many different upstream packages  ... 
<ogra> you wll likely find trees for them 
<amitk> thebishop: every piece of software has it's own life cycle, interfaces, dependencies, etc. What you mention are tools for distributed source control.
<ogra> the images themselves are rolled from binary .deb packages ... 
<ogra> which are created from these many different source packages .... which in turn come from upstream trees/tarballs/whatever ...
<thebishop> i see
<thebishop> so where do the ubuntu-specific changes come in?
<ogra> in the single packages 
<ogra> we take debian sid every six months and modify/improve/integrate the packages 
<thebishop> on an unrelated note, is there a deb that contains the mans for common headers?  i've been looking for fflush, ioctl and a few others
<ogra> manpages-dev iirc
<thebishop> nice
<thebishop> thanks
<thebishop> i downloaded the list from https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/mobile.intrepid is there a list of base packages on top of those in "mobile"?
<ogra> no, thats mobile
<ogra> specifically the mobie file :)
<thebishop> noob question, but where is the kernel in there?
<ogra> that gets installed by the build system during image build
<thebishop> is there a specific build image for mobile?
<ogra> the build system uses debootsrap to create an initial system root, does some basic configuration, installs ubuntu-mobile (wich depends on all packaes you see in the file) and installs a kernel on top
<ogra> (very roughly like that)
<ogra> thebishop, have a look at the source of the livecd-rootfs package, thats essentially the script we will use for building images in the future ... 
<thebishop> ogra, ok, thanks
<Fenario> pmcgowan: can you tell me if we are still on track to deliver denis their alpha build tomorrow?
#ubuntu-mobile 2008-07-09
<Jpratt> Does Ubuntu Mobile work on iPod's?
<persia> Jpratt: No.  It currently requires an lpia processor (Intel A100/A110/Atom), some input device that works like a mouse, and is significantly improved by a keyboard.  Further, the minimum resolution is 800x480, although there are a number of bugs at less than 800x600.
<javatexan> can you do ubuntu mobile for i386?
<javatexan>  can you do ubuntu mobile for i386, or no...
<javatexan> can one create a ubuntu-mobile with a generic ubuntu i386 kernel for testing and playing around?
<javatexan> like in qemu or something
<lool> asac: Around?
<lool> javatexan: Yup
<lool> javatexan: It's binary compatible with pentium
#ubuntu-mobile 2008-07-10
<adrian_hung> identify hcj-login
<emgent> adrian_hung: nice security.
<adrian_hung> haha
<adrian_hung> my mistake
<persia> adrian_hung: Just be sure to change that: it hits public logs in 27 minutes.
<emgent> adrian_hung: go to change it
<emgent> heya persia :)
<persia> emgent: Good night.  Why are you still up?
<adrian_hung> persia: thanks
<adrian_hung> emgent: thanks
<emgent> persia: working in some fix.
<persia> emgent: It never ends :)
<emgent> heheh :)
<emgent> 4.35 am here
<emgent> persia: have you saw my query ?
<Caponetta> Hi
<unimatrix9> hello there you all
<unimatrix9> is there an way to setup the MID edition for demonstration on virtualbox?
<unimatrix9> any one?
<unimatrix9> is there an way to setup the MID edition for demonstration on virtualbox?
<persia> unimatrix9: No need to repeat yourself just because nobody's paying attention :)  Anyway,  http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/mobile/releases/hardy/ has links for KVM: I'm not sure if they work in virtualbox, but you may be able to convert the image.
<persia> Alternately, I suspect you can install the mccaslin image on a virtualbox host (although it might not be perfect).
<unimatrix9> great
<ogra> note that the image gets nearly twice as big if you convert it
<unimatrix9> thanks for the nice response
<unimatrix9> :)
<ian_brasil> unimatrix: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM  this works on virtualbox too
<lool> ian_brasil: You tried that out?  Did you try installing guest drivers in there?
<unimatrix9> i will try the mccaslin image 
<unimatrix9> for virtualbox
<unimatrix9> thanks for the infp
<unimatrix9> info
<unimatrix9> *
<lool> unimatrix9: You'd better follow the instructions onthe wiki page above
<lool> The only downloadable virtual image is the kvm one
<unimatrix9> run the kvm image in virtualbox?
<lool> No, you can't, you'd need to convert it first
<lool> Or rebuild it which is what the wiki page tells you how to do
<ian_brasil> lool: no, the ubuntu-doc team is working on that page and this question came up before about virtualbox
<unimatrix9> ok , well have to go, work thanks , ill will look into it all later, maybe there will be an how to run it in virtualbox on the wiki later...thanks again, for your time, check in later
<unimatrix9> bye bye
<unimatrix9> have an nice day :)
<lool> ian_brasil: It /should/ work as ubuntu-vm-builder claims to support it; concerning the guest drivers, I did some work to port them, but dunno whether these currently /work/
<ian_brasil> lool: i will try it out when i get a  minute  
<lool> ian_brasil: Cool
<lool> Meeting?
<davidm> Meeting about to start
<davidm> #startmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting started at 11:01. The chair is davidm.
<MootBot> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<davidm> Good morning everyone.
<davidm> We have no prior business from last week.
<davidm> I do have a bit of news, I have located the mootbot meeting logs for the last two weeks so I'll post them today.
<persia> Aren't we in #ubuntu-meeting this week?
<BenLauDC> Hi
<lool> persia: I wondered the same
<davidm> Ah good point sorry
<persia> #endmeeting
<davidm> #endmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting finished at 11:04.
<davidm> Anyone looking for the normal weekely meeting please come to #ubuntu-meeting
<ogra> ****** Mobile Meeting in #ubuntu-meeting from today on *******
<davidm> Anyone looking for the normal weekly mobile meeting please come to #ubuntu-meeting, it will be held there from now on.
<ogra> ****** Mobile Meeting in #ubuntu-meeting from today on *******
<davidm> Anyone looking for the normal weekly mobile meeting please come to #ubuntu-meeting, it will be held there from now on.
<davidm> ****** Mobile Meeting in #ubuntu-meeting from today on *******
<davidm> ****** Mobile Meeting in #ubuntu-meeting from today on *******
<lool> Mobile meeting ended
<ogra> :)
<ogra> lots of spam we produced
* persia changed the topic of #ubuntu-mobile to: r #ubuntu-mobile is Ubuntu MID released! http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/mobile/releases/hardy/ | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded/FAQ | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded | Meetings every Thursday 16:00 UTC in #ubuntu-meeting
<persia> I probably ought to have done that last week...
 * ogra smiles about the ltsp community discovering the eee as wlan thin client for ltsp http://www.arkki.info/howto/Asus_eee/Asus_eee_LTSP5_Hardy_05.png
<lool> persia: "r #ubuntu-mobile is Ubuntu MID released!"?
* persia changed the topic of #ubuntu-mobile to: Ubuntu MID released! http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/mobile/releases/hardy/ | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded/FAQ | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded | Meetings every Thursday 16:00 UTC in #ubuntu-meeting
 * persia steps away, and expects any further errors to be fixed by gnomes overnight.
<Fenario> RandyLinnell, ping
#ubuntu-mobile 2008-07-11
<Chriz21> Hello
<Chriz21> is there anyway to get this on my eeepc?
<persia> Chriz21: Not so easily.  You'd need to use an i386 kernel and lpia userspace.
<Chriz21> any tutorials?
<Chriz21> lpia???
<Chriz21> ?
<Chriz21> persia ya there?
<persia> While several people have talked about it, I don't know that anyone wrote a tutorial.
<persia> lpia is "Low Power Intel Architecture" as is another architecture in the archive.  It's somewhat like i386 vs. amd64, except for different reasons.
<persia> s/as/and/
<Chriz21> so it will not just work outta da box?
<Chriz21> persia is there anyway to do something like apt-get install mobile-desktop from an eeexubuntu install?
<persia> Chriz21: You can do that, but it won't generate the right environment.
<Chriz21> :(
<persia> There are currently too many lpia-specific changes to the source packages.
<persia> Yeah, it's not ideal :(
<Chriz21> yeah...
<Chriz21> so how would you go about putting the MID on the eeepc?
<Chriz21> persia btw what platform would i use?
<Chriz21> mccaslin?
<persia> That kernel won't boot (assuming you've a C7-M Eee).  You'd need to build a custom image.
<Chriz21> C7-M?
<Chriz21> if i reboot into my ubuntu install can you help me do that?
<persia> Not easily: I'm not that familiar with mixing architectures.  You probably have to do some fairly low-level hacking (and I don't have an Eee)
<ogra> lool, persia, do you guys think it makes sense to create ubuntu-netbook a a team in LP ? (i dont want to clash with the remix guys, they dont seem to claim that namespace though (everything tehy do is using *-netbook-remix))
<ogra> s/a/as/
<lool> ogra: What would it be for?
<persia> ogra: If you think there is value in a team: I'm increasingly of the opinion that LP teams only make sense when there is code to commit.
<persia> (or some other permission)
<ogra> lool, well, the netbook community indeed
<persia> ogra: Would you imagine such a team managing a collection of seeds?
<ogra> hmm, seed management should probably be under ubuntu-mobile
<ogra> and -netbook should be a subteam
<lool> If we have no immediate need for a new netbook team, I don't think we should create one
<ogra> i just fear someone grabbing the name :)
<persia> If seed management is done by the Mobile team, what LP permission requires a netbook team?
<lool> If there's aneed such as coworking on a particular project, hosting code and packages etc. then I'm for it
<persia> Namespace probably won't be an issue: if someone else created such a team, I can't imagine they would want to exclude you.
<ogra> thats not what i fear :) but i suspect we'll have subpages for Netbook on the mobile wiki pages as well ...
<ogra> was just a thought about consistency
<persia> Will we?  I think of the two as very distinct use cases.
<persia> Mobile is what I'd like to have on my Zaurus (not that it is powerful enough).
<ogra> i think they will be very close though ...
<ogra> we'll surely use the same basic system seeds etc
<persia> Netbook is more for something like my SR8, which is too small to be good for -desktop, but on which -mobile looks terrible.
<ogra> and only differ in the desktop package set
<persia> ]That would be different seeds.
<ogra> on the toplevel
<ogra> oh, you dont differentiate that in -mobile ? 
<ogra> (-standard, -minimal, etc)
<persia> Well, both are likely to inherit the core seeds, but I didn't think the mobile seeds resembled an onion, really.
<persia> Oh, that's all likely to completely change.
<persia> So, the future:
<ogra> ah, i didnt know
<persia> There will be a single group of all seeds.
<persia> Different LP teams will manage different seeds for different flavours.
<ogra> well, thats the current situation already 
<persia> Where there is overlap, there may be additional seeds (e.g. the "platform" seed, which may become the "core" seed).
<ogra> for the top level ones at least
<ogra> ah, k
<persia> Packages referenced by a given seed then become maintained by the team coordinating that seed (after archive-admin review for any changes).
<ogra> but this platform seed might differ massivley on mobile and netbook platforms vs stadard desktops
<persia> Currently, there's only 7 approved seed collections: any further would require TB approval.
<ogra> (do you want compilers and headers on mobile for example ?)
<persia> Of course, that's not fully approved yet.
<persia> Well, mobile will need anything not core on which mobile packages build-depend.
<ogra> in the install ??
<persia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArchiveReorganisation is the current proposal.
<persia> Right.  There's still (roughly) install, ship, and supported.  I don't expect a compiler is appropriate for -mobile by default.
 * ogra surely doesnt want to waste his very limited diskspace on gcc or linux-headers for netbook
<ogra> currently the standard or minimal seed depends on them 
<ogra> (not sure which one from the top of my head)
<ogra> and its likely that the desktop platform seed will do so in the future
<ogra> so i assume for mobile there will be a stripped version of this ... which i would use for -netbook as well
<persia> ogra: Yes, but a hypothetical -netbook seed doesn't need to inherit from that: germinate will help create the build-depends, depends/recommends, etc. lists.
<persia> Ideally, one lists the top-level packages one needs.  Everything else gets populated by germinate.
<ogra> hmm
<ogra> i dont see that working like that, but we'll see
<persia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeedManagement
<persia> Actually, that page doesn't do such a good job of describing it :(
<persia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Germinate does better.
<persia> ogra: What do you see missing from that model?
<ogra> but that still uses the same required and minimal seed all over the place
<ogra> i see missing a mobile-minimal or required seed that is stipped down
<ogra> i'm sure tere are many apps we dont want from the minimal set 
<persia> Then we just don't depend on minimal.  I don't see the issue.
<persia> Remember, there's no reason one needs to specify certain dependencies in STRUCTURE, as long as one generates a consistent system.
<persia> ogra: I don't see anything from aptitude show ubuntu-minimal that I'd encourage dropping.  Which app?
<ogra> tsaksel ... 
<ogra> *task
<ogra> in the cmpc image i was requested to remove aptitude 
<ogra> which tasksel depends on
<ogra> as an example
<persia> I suppose if I had to choose, we might drop aptitude, less, netcat, python (keeping python-minimal), tasksel, and vim-tiny, but that's trimming *really* tight.
<persia> If tasksel depends on aptitude, aptitude shouldn't also be in the seed.
<ogra> well, the aptitude removal (which pulls some extra packages as well) gained me about 5M
<ogra> its just an example
<ogra> indeed i cant predict the future ...
<ogra> but if every byte counts we will likely have a completely different set of low level seeds
<persia> ogra: If every byte counts, we probably don't want any seed dependencies.
<persia> On the other hand, not using the required seed might make it a bit tricky, as policy doesn't mandate Depends: on required.
<persia> ogra: Watching -devel: are you planning to push imagewriter again this weekend, or can we look at it together next week?
<ogra> i want the package in 
<ogra> we can change it next week indeed
<ogra> i'm not pushing, pitti is just processing NEW from my last upload
<persia> ogra: OK.  I've just still a bit of backlog I want to clear today, but have a short list of fixes for it that I'd be happy to add (e.g. licensing, packaging, etc.)
<ogra> oh, then i'll wait for your fixes and dont fiddle myself :)
<ogra> make sure to have synced to the last upstream branch though .... i added gettext-isation
<ogra> and pushed the pot to LP already
<persia> ogra: As long as you don't mind waiting for a few days (e.g. Monday or Tuesday).  Let's you concentrate on the knotty dd issue :)
<persia> s/'//
<ogra> ok
<ogra> persia, right :)
<ogra> thast what i meant with you have a solution pending :P
<persia> ogra: Ah, my solution being that I'll do all the busywork packaging so you can fix dd :)
<ogra> ha :)
<ogra> well, thats a solution :)
<persia> The only other thing I thought of was doing a call-out from inside python, rather than calling a script.
<persia> The trick is getting the status counter back for the progress bar.
<persia> The ugly way is to send USR1 every pulse and parse the output.  I'm sure there's something more elegant.
<ogra> not for dd
<ogra> it doesnt output without sending USR1
<ogra> and even that output goes to stderr instead of stdout 
<persia> Trapping stderr from a call-out isn't impossible.  Are you sure we can't get anything with the right status= argument?
<ogra> ther is sdd though ... but if we switch to that my stability point which was the reason to choose dd is moot and we can as well take py
 * persia isn't much of a dd expert.
 * ogra is a friend of using existing proven tools ... 
<persia> Yes.  Always better to use the toolkit rather than writing new (surely buggy) code.
<ogra> i have seen to much weird code that i.e. modifies /etc/passwd instead of using adduser or useradd in my life :)
<persia> Isn't there a new one of those published every month or so?
<ogra> so my first shot is always to use the proven tool
<ogra> those ??
<persia> New code in cool-language-of-the-month with cool-interface-of-the-month to directly parse, modify, and break /etc/passwd.
<ogra> ah, likely heh :)
<MeniShevitz> hi all, anybody around?
<persia> MeniShevitz: Many people.
<MeniShevitz> that's good. can any of said people tell me how well ubuntu mobile runs on VIA machines yet?
<MeniShevitz> vx700 chipset, c7m 1.2ghz cpu
<persia> MeniShevitz: The lpia kernel doesn't boot, and hardy ubuntu-mobile isn't complete.
<MeniShevitz> oh. shame, i wanted free cool stuff :(
<persia> Supposedly, you ought be able to run an i386 kernel and lpia userspace, but none of the people I've mentioned this to have reported back that it works.
<MeniShevitz> it's still a good chan to seek people with my model of umpc to bug for help right?
<MeniShevitz> ^_^
<ogra> likely the best one for that :)
<MeniShevitz> great :D
<MeniShevitz> soooo....
<MeniShevitz> anybody 'round with a Gigabyte U60 (aka Medion RIM 1000)?
<MeniShevitz> it's a sweet machine... if you're into developing your own drivers :P
<MeniShevitz> or just using xp...
<ogra> well, the plan is to develop something for 8.10 that runs on these little netbooks
<ogra> currently we only have a mobile specific image
 * ogra is trying to change that 
 * MeniShevitz noticed that, thought it ought to be a typo
<MeniShevitz> thanks ogra... do you have a VIA machine too?
<ogra> nope, i'm currently having only the father of all subnotebooks in three HW versions ... 
<ogra> the classmate PC
<GrueMaster> davidm: ping I hear you need psb video drivers for the next gen Ubuntu.
<ogra> indeed that has no via HW 
<MeniShevitz> cool... i'm looking for a fellow via user to mooch some knowledge from :)
<davidm> GrueMaster, yes, we need drivers for Linux 2.6.26 and X 1.5
<GrueMaster> I'll need some help creating a development environment if you aren't using MIC for this.
<ogra> MeniShevitz, what i plan to have is something thats generic enough to run on all x86 compatible netbooks (either as separate image or as ubuntu metapackage that you can install on top of a normal mobile install)
<MeniShevitz> that will be sweet... heck, i even got os x leopard to run on my little bugger :)
<MeniShevitz> though it was a pointless ride with no qe/ci and at 800x480 :P
<ogra> you could try my classmate image, but that has lots and lots of hardcoded and machine specific stuff in it 
<MeniShevitz> nah, i'm not l33t enough
<ogra> davidm, one critical bug solved, three to go btw ... just building an image with the fix
<davidm> very very cool
<GrueMaster> Once I get a dev environment, it should only take a few minutes to build the driver packages, assuming a clean compile.
<davidm> by the by looking forward to catching up next week in Lexington.  Good to have everyone in one place
<ogra> yeah
<pmcgowan> davidm, the fridge is stocked
<davidm> Way cool, thanks, looking forward to catching up with everyone.
 * ogra has so much to learn about the lexington way things work ...
<ogra> and i'm eager to :)
<MeniShevitz> anybody managed to install the Gigabyte U60 drivers under 8.04?
<MeniShevitz> i've got some .ko files for the vga adapter from the official site, but they come with no instructions
<MeniShevitz> :(
<ogra> adding them to the kernel is like gambling ... unless you know they are exactly for the abi version used in the kernel you run
<MeniShevitz> in other words - let the big boys get them in the cvs meni, right?
<MeniShevitz> :)
<MeniShevitz> the wibrain drivers work btw, but they poop up the screen output
<persia> MeniShevitz: If you can find the VCS repo for the drivers, and file a bug, there's a chance the kernel team might merge them.
<MeniShevitz> if i knew what a vcs is... >< you guys are making me feel dumb! ;)
<persia> Version Control System: for drivers, probably a git repository.
<MeniShevitz> oh thanks... not really, i guess one would have to contact Gigabyte for that
<persia> Depends on the manufacturer: some companies have public VCS, some don't.  When it's public, the kernel team is usually willing to handle the coordination.  When it's private, it's more complicated.
<MeniShevitz> hmmm... will a link to the download site help, or is that just tossing work at unsuspecting folks?
<MeniShevitz> yeah, thought so...
<persia> Link to binary download isn't so useful, as it's hard to integrate.
<MeniShevitz> hmmm... have'nt really seen anything else on the site
<MeniShevitz> it's supposed to be for 7.10 though so i guess no go
<MeniShevitz> i haven't even been able to get the touch screen working:/
<MeniShevitz> is there a good guide on xorg.conf proper usage?
 * ogra would do mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old and try if xorg cant detect it itself :)
<MeniShevitz> oohhhhhhhh... thanks! doing it right now:)
<ogra> with 80% of the drivers that works better than putting up an xorg.conf
<ogra> but wont give you keyboard settings 
<GrueMaster> So what needs to happen for me to build an intrepid menlow development environment under Hardy?  Can I take a daily Hardy snapshot and just change the source.list* to point to intrepid and apt-get update?
<ogra> or touchscreen tweaks (claibration)
<MeniShevitz> restarting ex...
<MeniShevitz> *x
<MeniShevitz> no go... and screen res is too low to use the calib util:/
<persia> GrueMaster: The images use unionfs, which may not track the development version well.
<persia> There are two options: one is to do as you've described, although this will likely break at some point, and you'll have to refresh.
<GrueMaster> persia: ?   I know that the img files use unionfs.  What I'm asking is if I can use MIC to create an image or at least a Hardy image then update the repository.
<persia> The other would be to do a debootstrap install of lpia, although the ubuntu-mobile meta images are likely still broken for intrepid.
<persia> GrueMaster: You ought be able to do so.
<ogra> MeniShevitz, well, was worth a try 
<GrueMaster> Ok.
<GrueMaster> Let me see what I can do and post back after lunch.
<persia> GrueMaster: If you do use MIC, I recommend changing sources.list in your project, adn updating there, rather than on the image.
<GrueMaster> ok.  That's where I do the builds anyways.
<GrueMaster> At the project level, not the target.
<persia> Oh.  That works.
<MeniShevitz> thanks ogra :)
<MeniShevitz> out of default repos, what's the recommended unichrome flavor?
<MeniShevitz> gonna try and force use the correct screen via xorg.conf
<ogra> openchrome
<ogra> nicely called via as driver in xorg.conf :) happy confusion
<MeniShevitz> meh... tried uni first. black screen:|
<MeniShevitz> wow... i think i've found the problem... my xconf Device section:
<MeniShevitz> Section "Device"
<MeniShevitz> Identifier "configured video device"
<MeniShevitz> EndSection
<MeniShevitz> no via no nothing:|
<MeniShevitz> what's the missing line?
<ogra> no, thats the default way in ubuntu now
<MeniShevitz> oh.
<MeniShevitz> darn... VIA's so darn touchy
<ogra> so there is nothing missing ... but indeed you cn add lines as you like, they will then be used
<ogra> so whats xactly your prob ? only the resolution ? 
<ogra> if so, that might not be graphics driver related but rather be the display not reporting its capabilities
<MeniShevitz> well, using the wibrain driver the resolution is wrong
<MeniShevitz> using any driver from the repos gives me a black screen
<MeniShevitz> i hear it all working
<MeniShevitz> but output goes to vga port
<MeniShevitz> :/
<MeniShevitz> how can i force output to lcd? if it's not too much
<ogra> xrandr wuld be an option, but you cant get the info you need for that without having X running
<MeniShevitz> brb, gonna hook it up to some screen and remove uni/openchrome
<MeniShevitz> for some reason apt-get remove unichrome openchrome din't work
<MeniShevitz> guess super cow powers don't always cut it:)
<ogra> well, even super cows need the right address to get somewhere
<ogra> xserver-xorg-video-openchrome and xserver-xorg-video-unichrome is what you want ;)
<MeniShevitz> lol, figured so :)
<MeniShevitz> did it the hard way already though... downloading the wibrain driver now
 * MeniShevitz wonders atype how sweet it would be to have freelance driver dudes swarm the osx86 project
<MeniShevitz> btw, the wibrain drivers are from google code, so there shouldn't be much trouble incorporating 'em :)
<MeniShevitz> they're the best v700 drivers for 800x480 screens i found so far, i.e, only working ones i could cope with :)
<MeniShevitz> but they're preconfigured to work with a 1024x600 panel, which gives slight calibration errors on all resolutions
<ogra> svn checkout http://wibrain-b1l.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/ wibrain-b1l-read-only
<ogra> ^^^ this is the VCS address persia was talking about
<MeniShevitz> ohhhhh cool :) where do i send it again?
<MeniShevitz> whom do i inform?
 * MeniShevitz is too unix dumb to do the actual work himself
<persia> MeniShevitz: You'd file a bug asking for inclusion.  If it's userspace, and you need a new app, file it against "ubuntu", and add the "needs-packaging" tag.
<persia> if it7s kernelspace, file it against the "linux" source package (in ubuntu).
 * persia knows nothing about wiibrain, and is just giving generic advice
<ogra> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<ogra> MeniShevitz, ^^^^
<MeniShevitz> thanks, i don't need more than generic advice i think
<MeniShevitz> ok, now it's time to show how daft i really am... adding a tag is just writing "needs-packaging", right?
<persia> MeniShevitz: After you create the bug, there should be a link to "Edit Description/tags", and from there you can add the tag.
<persia> Alternately, if you use the complicated bug filing form, you can do it directly.
<MeniShevitz> cool thanks... again, sorry for being a nag :)
<ogra> launchpad is not easy in the beginning
<ogra> so dont worry, we all were where you are atm ;)
<persia> No worries.  We all have to start somewhere, and getting support for more devices is key to market domination :)
<MeniShevitz> :)))
<ogra> and  market domination is key to world domination !!! 
<ogra> ;)
 * persia doesn't want to rule the world: too much work.  I only want root on all the computers in the world.
<ogra> i didnt say anything about rulig 
<ogra> :)
<ogra> *ruling
<MeniShevitz> lol@rooting.globe
<MeniShevitz> submitted:)
<MeniShevitz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/247700
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 247700 in ubuntu "A display driver for v700 via umpcs" [Undecided,New] 
<persia> ogra: If you're not going to rule it, what do you do with the world once you've taken it over?  Give it back and try again tomorrow night?
<ogra> persia, i trust the people to be able t rule themselves :)
<ogra> they just should make sure they dont mess it up ... i would only intervene here and there
<MeniShevitz> ## at line start ignores it right?
<MeniShevitz> you trust people... that's your problem right there:)
<ogra> one of them is enough
<stgraber> persia: get root on all computers ... all you need is to hardcode your pubkey in openssh and make it added to the minimal seed, doesn't sound that hard :)
<persia> stgraber: Nah.  I just have to upload something in the minimal seed.  Then everyone executes my code.
<persia> openssh can be defeated by firewalls.
<ogra> MeniShevitz, well, you either trust people or have to do the work yourself ... 
<ogra> i'm lazy thats why i'm a developer :)
<ogra> (the lazyer you are the better you are suited to be a programmer ... if work annoys you you will start to write a program to do it for you ;) )
<MeniShevitz> :) i'm lazy and distrustful... it's great to be me.
<stgraber> ogra: hmm, what would it be if you had to do all the work :) you already get only a few hours of sleep each day or two ... we'd need at least 50 hours days to do the work :)
<ogra> well, world domination .... you could just declare 50h days :)
<persia> 42 fits better with other people's schedules, plus it means that after a two-day weekend, there's only two days left each week on which one need to focus one's laziness
<MeniShevitz> metric days - like that wasn't tried before:P
<ogra> and in the end its even the answer t everything :)
<ogra> *to
<MeniShevitz> but wouldn't a day stay a day, just divided differently?
<ogra> just a day with more dark moments ...
<MeniShevitz> anyway i'm back at square one with the wiibrain driver
<ogra> open a terminal in X and type in xrandr 
<ogra> it shouold drop you a list of devices and a list of modes for each of them
<MeniShevitz> sweet, got the hang i think :)
<MeniShevitz> now to force xorg.conf...
<ogra> no
<ogra> look what xrandr reports as modes ? 
<ogra> one of tehm should have a * next to it
<ogra> thats the current one
<MeniShevitz> it shows 640*480 up to 1024*600
<ogra> which one is used ? 
<MeniShevitz> the one i need is 848*480, it ALMOST fits
<ogra> 848 ?
<MeniShevitz> yups. 800 shows too low
<MeniShevitz> leaves a 20% black bar at the top, and the bottom part won't show:/
<ogra> is 848 listed ?
<persia> 848!  Not 852?
 * persia hasn't heard of 848x480 before
<MeniShevitz> it has both, but 852 is 4 more pixels i don't see :P
<ogra> so is any of the modes you want listed by xrandr ? 
<MeniShevitz> trying to set Server Layout to Default Monitor instead of the costume wiibrain screen
<MeniShevitz> it's listed, but when used it's miscalibrated
<ogra> hmm
<ogra> run vidtune :)
<ogra> errr
<ogra> xvidtune
<ogra> it allows you to adjust the screen and will generate you a modeline for xorg.conf
<MeniShevitz> one mo'... trying Default Screen first... :)
<MeniShevitz> seems to be doing the trick...
<MeniShevitz> (i'm talking noobspeech aren't i?:x)
<ogra> all fine, dont worry :)
<MeniShevitz> Yeeeeeeepeeeeeeee! :D
<ogra> :)
<MeniShevitz> Acceleration seems to be working, video ain't as jittery :D
<MeniShevitz> now to make it 1024x600 downscaled to 800x480
<ogra> the keyboard of the device looks almost usably big
<MeniShevitz> it's a sweet if weak machine...
<MeniShevitz> guess xubuntu would've been the better choice but i picked "classic" :)
<MeniShevitz> real cheap too
<ogra> does it do GL ?
<MeniShevitz> nah... not with the wibrain driver
<MeniShevitz> and with the via driver i get colored lines which slowly (within 4 seconds) cover the monitor rendering it white and scaring me with the feel it might break for good
<MeniShevitz> btw, have you checked my bug report? i'm kinda jittery about it, hoping i haven't cocked it :)
<MeniShevitz> where can i find example xorg.confs? googling for it in the background
<ogra> probably on the forums
<ogra> though they might rather be for eeePCs or some such
<MeniShevitz> if only i remembered my ubuntu forums pass :)
<MeniShevitz> hmmm... hopefully it's an x-server thing and not driver dependent
<MeniShevitz> damn... i wasn't as bright as i thought
<MeniShevitz> Default Monitor pointed back to vesa driver:/
<MeniShevitz> all unhatched chickens counted :P
<MeniShevitz> wow...i think i heard x cry :|
<persia> MeniShevitz: You can usually quiet it by muting the inputs on your sound card :)
<MeniShevitz> :D
<MeniShevitz> the cry came from the very heart of x, it was not input insofar as it was pure emotion, kindled in the machine for the first time, in a machine for the first time, by my inane abuse
<ogra> can you get it starting with the driver from google ? 
<persia> :)
<MeniShevitz> could, and will be able to again soon, even if it means a reinstall :|
<ogra> do that ... if its off xvidtune should help to kick it in place
<MeniShevitz> yeah... only figured xvidtune had nothing to do with xvid when it was too late O_o
<MeniShevitz> sooooo my bad
<MeniShevitz> btw, the wibrain driver is kinda messy in that that it adds modelines for any possible res
<MeniShevitz> to xorg.conf
<MeniShevitz> hmmm... xvidtune doesn't seem to really have any effect
<MeniShevitz> can i specify for which screen?
<MeniShevitz> need it run sudo?
<ogra> you need to click the test button :)
<ogra> after every change
<ogra> (or apply, but test is safer, that reverts after some seconds)
<MeniShevitz> i got it but test has no result:(
<ogra> did you change any values ? 
<ogra> you need to change values and then click test 
<MeniShevitz> yeah of course
 * MeniShevitz dislikes VIA
#ubuntu-mobile 2008-07-12
<okrjd> hi 2 all
<okrjd> is it possible ?
<MeniShevitz> what?
<okrjd> is it possible to install ubuntu§mobile on windows mobile phone ?
<okrjd> to amke a dual boot ?
<MeniShevitz> not quite yet.
<MeniShevitz> no,
<MeniShevitz> o_O
<MeniShevitz> completely different architecture then where this's headed i fear
<okrjd> ubuntu mobile is  it free ?
<MeniShevitz> but i heard gentoo might do the trick
<MeniShevitz> yes it is
<okrjd> tell me who know android ?
<BenLauDC> so?
<okrjd> is there anyone herer who try to install android on his windows mobile phone ?
<okrjd> yes i know it is out of topic 
<okrjd> u can answer 
<okrjd> say
<okrjd> ich bien otu ufoz chizrerzdz 
<okrjd> ubuntu mobile ouedo oi eozuz ?
<okrjd> ubuntu mobile diigo otfi cuzeoz error kkud ??
<sergevn> hi
<sergevn> can i install MID on an eee pc ( i386)?
<MeniShevitz> dudessssss
<MeniShevitz> am i the first person in the world to have os x running on a ViA c7m?! :D
<MeniShevitz> i need a stage to vent and the osx86 doesn't seem enthused :)
<MeniShevitz> (i can relate, fat chance of a cx700 display driver for os x ;) )
<matiass_> hello
<matiass_> there is someone here?
<matiass_> wanted to know when is going to be released a laptop or pda with ubuntu mobile ?
<Olipro> hi
#ubuntu-mobile 2008-07-13
<bahadunn> is this the distribution of ubuntu that was made to run on intel atom cpus?
<Schrotthaufen> heyho...can someone tell me whether the ubuntu mobile edition is x-server based or not? and if not - is it 3d-accelerated?
<stgraber> it's using a X server
<Schrotthaufen> so you can run it on every x86 computer?
<bahadunn> Schrotthaufen: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/mobile
<bahadunn> it says on the website "opengl 3d"
<bahadunn> so I guess it does or can have 3d accel
<bahadunn> stgraber: is MID what was designed to run on itel atom?
<bahadunn> intel
<bahadunn> stgraber: is MID the same as ubuntu netbook remix?
<stgraber> no, it's not the same
<bahadunn> stgraber: do you know where I can find more information about ubuntu on intel atom chips?
<stgraber> the ubuntu netbook remix is Ubuntu + custom theme + ume-launcher to be used on sub-notebooks like Asus's EEE or Intel's classmate
<bahadunn> what I am most interested in is intel atom based mini-itx based systems and if ubuntu can run on them
<stgraber> intel atom CPUs are x86 so standard Ubuntu should run on it just fine
<bahadunn> okay that is what I thought
<bahadunn> so what types of devices is ubuntu MID designed for?
<stgraber> UMPCs
<bahadunn> like asus eee pc?
<stgraber> no
<stgraber> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultra-Mobile_PC
<bahadunn> is ubuntu netbook remix a downloadable release sort of thing?
<stgraber> not really, AFAIK you have to install standard Ubuntu then use their PPA to get the custom packages
<bahadunn> what is PPA?
<stgraber> http://launchpad.net/netbook-remix 
<stgraber> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<stgraber> so that's basically a team repository for test packages (before they get included in the current devel release)
<bahadunn> oh okay
<bahadunn> so in the future there may be a release for the netbook remix?
<stgraber> yes
<bahadunn> I see
<bahadunn> I think ubuntu is doing really good things
<bahadunn> its exciting
<bahadunn> are there any products that come with MID on them currently?
<stgraber> http://blog.canonical.com/?p=13
<stgraber> I haven't heard of any device coming with MID installed out of the box but that may come soon
<bahadunn> cool
#ubuntu-mobile 2009-07-06
<filipegarcia> why there isn't a image of mobile 9.04 ?
<evanrmurphy> hi all
<evanrmurphy> new to Ubuntu MID, is the project still active? (I notice the latest images are for Intrepid, not Jaunty.)
<evanrmurphy> hello?
<patriconway> is it possible to run mid on a palm centro?
<patriconway> ubuntu mid
#ubuntu-mobile 2009-07-07
<lool> We don't have kernel support for that I'm afraid
 * lool &
<patriconway> oh, well I was just wondering, verizon is selling them for 9 dollars
<patriconway> does the mid support any phones?
<persia> jumentous, So, you need a new background-launcher interface.  How far is kourou from your goal?
<jumentous> persia, would prefer not to do it from scratch as i dont really know any gtk, and kourou is close
<persia> In that case, I'd definitely recommend extending kourou.  It's a fairly tight codebase, and should be easy to enhance.
<jumentous> kourou is close, it actually looked better in the intrepid mobile edition as it had icon outlining etc
<jumentous> but i was looking through current ubuntu-mid and it has things like background chooser
<persia> kourou was the intrepid mobile edition launcher.
<jumentous> which seems to set options in gconf but are never read which is how i found the spec
<jumentous> i know just had a nicer look with outlining 
<persia> When you say "current ubuntu-mid", which do you mean?
<jumentous> with quick google image search this: http://sinecera.de/apps_0.3.png is close
<jumentous> (i have no idea what thats from)
<persia> neither do I.
<jumentous> which appears to use kourou as the launcher, however it may not 
<jumentous> jaunty, just installing ubuntu-mid
<persia> Right.  intrepid and jaunty are kourou.
<jumentous> with default settings things like outlines of icons are gone
<jumentous> no idea why
<jumentous> haven't tried to change configs yet so might be able to bring it back
<persia> Try fiddling with gconf, or looking at the kourou code.
<jumentous> its unlikely they would remove it
<jumentous> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Ubuntumobile.jpg
<jumentous> -- icon outlines 
<persia> Oh, that's not kourour.
<persia> s/r\././
<persia> That's mobile-basic-flash or some such, and more likely just a mockup of how mobile-basic-flash was supposed to appear.
<jumentous> ah, maybe thats it
<jumentous> i played with mobile-basic-flash in previous versions 
<jumentous> but a while ago 
<jumentous> why was mobile-basic-flash scrapped in favour of kourou? (checking if mobile-basic-flash is even in jaunty)
<jumentous> its not 
<persia> Because it was unfixably bad.
<persia> It didn't comply with any of the specs about how launchers behave, and it was quicker to develop a replacement than to even find the source of the problem in mobile-basic-flash
<jumentous> ok, so options are live with kourou, fix kourou, rethink completely (and nothing coming from mer) 
<jumentous> well, at least now i know
<jumentous> thanks persia
<persia> Good luck :)
 * NCommander coughs loader
<ogra> heh
<NCommander> Not my week
<NCommander> So not my week
<StevenK> Which meeting are we stepping on?
<ogra> make sure to tell everybody
<NCommander> StevenK, Community Council
<ogra> CC
<NCommander> ogra, I'll put it on planet
<NCommander> #startmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting started at 16:02. The chair is NCommander.
<MootBot> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<StevenK> Heh, they won't like it
<NCommander> Neat
<NCommander> that works
<NCommander> [link] https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileTeam/Meeting/2009/20090707
<MootBot> LINK received:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileTeam/Meeting/2009/20090707 
<NCommander> [link] https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileTeam/Roadmap
<MootBot> LINK received:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileTeam/Roadmap 
<NCommander> [topic] Announcements
<MootBot> New Topic:  Announcements 
<NCommander> So a quick heads up for those not here this morning; the meeting is normally at 13:00 UTC today. We're having it now cause I blotched the last meeting reminder email, and no one caught it until it was too late :-/
<NCommander> all future meetings will be at 13:00UTC
<NCommander> [topic] Action Item Review
<MootBot> New Topic:  Action Item Review 
<NCommander> [topic] NCommander to investigate https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vnc4/+bug/338148 (co) 
<MootBot> New Topic:  NCommander to investigate https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vnc4/+bug/338148 (co)  
<NCommander> c/o
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 338148 in vnc4 "Needs new version from Debian: fails to build with removal of mesa-swx11-source" [High,Triaged]
<NCommander> I might nudge an xorg guy to look at this, its an interesting package
<NCommander> [topic] GrueMaster to retest on i386 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/337809 
<MootBot> New Topic:  GrueMaster to retest on i386 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/337809  
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 337809 in linux "APIC error on CPU 0" [Medium,Triaged]
<NCommander> GrueMaster, ?
<NCommander> I'll c/o it for now
<NCommander> [topic] StevenK and lool to collobrate on -translations and to report back next wee
<MootBot> New Topic:  StevenK and lool to collobrate on -translations and to report back next wee 
<NCommander> ^k
<StevenK> Please carry it over, still waiting for Kyle. I've prodded him.
<ogra> NCommander, did you make sure everyone is around ? 
<ogra> you should do a roll call
<davidm> I'm here
<davidm> gump
<NCommander> lool, StevenK, GrueMaster, paulliu, persia, plars ping
<NCommander> oh, and dyfet 
<plars> aqui
<paulliu> NCommander: hi
 * NCommander is seeing who's here for the meeting
<dyfet> hi
<NCommander> so everyone except GrueMaster and lool is here
<NCommander> Ok then ...
<NCommander> [topic] Specification Review
<MootBot> New Topic:  Specification Review 
<NCommander> [topic] mobile-arm-karmic-subarches-in-debian-cd (ogra)
<MootBot> New Topic:  mobile-arm-karmic-subarches-in-debian-cd (ogra) 
<ogra> approved
<ogra> no work done yet
 * NCommander is going to skip lool and GrueMaster's specs
<NCommander> [topic] mobile-unr-karmic-connman  (paulliu)
<MootBot> New Topic:  mobile-unr-karmic-connman  (paulliu) 
<paulliu> Sorry. I still need some time to work for this.
<NCommander> [topic] karmic-freescale-desktop (ogra/NCommander)
<MootBot> New Topic:  karmic-freescale-desktop (ogra/NCommander) 
<ogra> WIP
<ogra> ftbfs list cleared up the last days
<ogra> as much as i could
<ogra> thats all ... we're still having to discuss the bootloader we'll use
<NCommander> I have a few things to add
<ogra> go ahead
<NCommander> The only FTBFS's in main that we care about ATM is mostly KDE, which is currently broken due to strangeness with pkgbinarymangler. It's on my TODO list, but no idea when I'm going to get it
<ogra> bootloader is more important atm
<NCommander> Right, I'm just bringing it up
<NCommander> I have my B2 fully setup running off a USB root, and checked d-i on it; archdetect properly detects it as a imx51 board, so d-i will not need to be modified for Babbage2
<ogra> well
<ogra> it doesnt detect it as B2
<ogra> that sill need an update
<ogra> *will
<NCommander> ogra, it detects it as an imx51, as far as I understand it, we're having on imx51 kernel, not two
<NCommander> *one
<NCommander> subarchitecture only really affects kernel installation and flash-kernel, and the later should properly detect it as an imx51 (it uses the same type of check as archdetect on determining the SoC)
<ogra> well, so what do you do if somone runs that image on a B1 ?
<davidm> NCommander, yes we will only have one iMX51 kernel
<NCommander> That image isn't going to boot on a B1
<ogra> right
<ogra> cpuinfo gives you the info you ned
<ogra> it should get updated
<NCommander> ogra, cpuinfo is identical B1/B2
<NCommander> (for Processor, which is all that's checked)
<ogra> it wasnt for me
<ogra> i dont have it right now because my board is gone
<ogra> but there were differences
<NCommander> Hardware        : Freescale MX51 Babbage Board on the B2
<ogra> and we should make sure you are not accidentially installing a B2 image on a B1 
<ogra> there is more than the HW line in cpuinfo :)
<NCommander> Ugh, there's not a good clean way to that
<NCommander> ogra, right, that I know, but currently, that's all thats checked for archdetect
<NCommander> and flash-kernel
<ogra> d-i uses the whole of it
<ogra> not only the HW line
<NCommander> Not as far as I remember, but lets take this offline
<ogra> right
<NCommander> [aciton] ogra and NCommander to take d-i arch detection discussion offline
<NCommander> [action] ogra and NCommander to take d-i arch detection discussion offline
<MootBot> ACTION received:  ogra and NCommander to take d-i arch detection discussion offline 
<ogra> heh
<NCommander> [topic] karmic-marvell-desktop
<MootBot> New Topic:  karmic-marvell-desktop 
<NCommander> ENOHARDWARE
<ogra> ame here
<NCommander> ame?
<ogra> but we have code :)
<ogra> *same
<NCommander> code is good
<NCommander> [topic] mobile-qa-karmic-arm (plars)
<MootBot> New Topic:  mobile-qa-karmic-arm (plars) 
<plars> have overview testplan, but not much other than that
<plars> are we going to have a build for alpha 3?
<NCommander> ^- davidm 
<plars> the reason I ask, is that most of the testcases for desktop should work here, but a lot of what I need to do is validate that they are working correctly in karmic for ARM
<ogra> plars, we will
<davidm> plars, it is not looking good, the kernel team is still struggling to get a kernel.
<ogra> but we wont have many people to test it
<plars> I have hardware to test it, except no b2
<ogra> davidm, as i understood we'll have the imx51 kernel in time
<ogra> but nobody has HW to do testing
<davidm> ogra, the kernel team is working on it. They have 4-5 folks working it now.
<NCommander> Last I heard, they merged the patches in, but the kernel doesn't boot
<ogra> i know :)
<ogra> if it boots on the lange 5.2 i can test 
<davidm> They are asking for help from Freescale, it starts to boot and locks
<ogra> kernel team has both arches
<NCommander> I'll make sure the kernel team pokes me if they have something to test
<NCommander> [topic] mobile-arm-karmic-easy-redboot-management (ogra)
<MootBot> New Topic:  mobile-arm-karmic-easy-redboot-management (ogra) 
<ogra> WIP
<ogra> though not sure we'll still use redboot :)
<NCommander> ogra, are we going to need a u-boot version of this spec, or do the tools we need pre-exist
<ogra> they exist in debian already
<ogra> we have them 
<NCommander> neat
<NCommander> [topic] mobile-arm-karmic-softboot-loader (NCommander)
<MootBot> New Topic:  mobile-arm-karmic-softboot-loader (NCommander) 
<ogra> uboot-mkimage is the only thing we need
<NCommander> Virtually no progress on this one :-/.I'm going to draft what we need/want for it, and kick the list upstream (I've had an informal discussion on the topic, but I'd like to formalize it, have lool look at it, then send it their way)
<NCommander> [topic] mobile-unr-karmic-application-res (paulliu)
<MootBot> New Topic:  mobile-unr-karmic-application-res (paulliu) 
<paulliu> WIP. iagno patch is on the half way. Anjal is packaging.
<NCommander> [topic] mobile-unr-karmic-compliance-autotesting (plars)
<MootBot> New Topic:  mobile-unr-karmic-compliance-autotesting (plars) 
<plars> some progress here
<plars> I have started running through apps and finding how to get to all the dialogs
<plars> and started work on a test driver
 * ogra has a tip for NCommander to sort the LP list by asignee next time :)
<NCommander> ogra, I sort by priority
<plars> which I should be able to feed xml descriptions for how to get to each dialog context, and it will automagically run through it
<NCommander> ogra, I didn't even realize you could sort it :-/
<plars> if I can get it working, it should speed up the process of completing this one
<NCommander> [topic] mobile-unr-karmic-wubi  (StevenK)
<MootBot> New Topic:  mobile-unr-karmic-wubi  (StevenK) 
<StevenK> Pretty much done.
<StevenK> Requires a bit of testing, and then can be marked as Implemented.
 * ogra wants mobile-unr-karmic-wubi-arm
<NCommander> StevenK, I can probably help you w/ it
 * NCommander notes ogra needs a new joke
<ogra> heh
<ogra> just for that comment it was worth it
<NCommander> ogra, be careful or your going to get an AI on it :-P
<NCommander> [topic] mobile-arm-karmic-offline-installer-gui (ogra)
<MootBot> New Topic:  mobile-arm-karmic-offline-installer-gui (ogra) 
<ogra> hehe
<ogra> WIP
<ogra> project-rootstock registered
<ogra> no more work done, to much papaerwork and ftbfs work this week 
<NCommander> "rootstock"?
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> thats the name
<NCommander> I guess its continuing the fine tradition of strange names this team has ...
<ogra> https://launchpad.net/project-rootstock
<NCommander> I take it /rootstock is registered?
<plars> how many names is that for this project now?
<ogra> well, my diest doesnt allow much beer anymore :)
<ogra> *diet 
<NCommander> er, *stalk
<ogra> so i switched to wine names
<ogra> no, LP has a silly regex
<ogra> ^root isnt allowed
<NCommander> interesting ...
<ogra> so i had to prefix it with project
<NCommander> [topic] mobile-karmic-general-resolution-for-touchscreen-handling (ogra)
<MootBot> New Topic:  mobile-karmic-general-resolution-for-touchscreen-handling (ogra) 
<ogra> drafting *sigh*
<NCommander> [topic] mobile-karmic-lxde-ubuntu-desktop (dyfet)
<MootBot> New Topic:  mobile-karmic-lxde-ubuntu-desktop (dyfet) 
<dyfet> Was approved and referencing lubuntu package list for possible seed candidate, but otherwise no further update on this spec since last week
<NCommander> I'm skipping mobile-unr-karmic-translations as we went over it in Action Item Review
<NCommander> [topic] Open Discussion
<MootBot> New Topic:  Open Discussion 
 * ogra still has a task to make up a call with the german lxde team
<ogra> didnt manage that yet
<NCommander> [action] ogra still has a task to make up a call with the german lxde team
<MootBot> ACTION received:  ogra still has a task to make up a call with the german lxde team 
<ogra> argh ...
<dyfet> ogra: I have exchanged some email with them, but if you want to call, certainly do so too :)
<ogra> ok, now its official :)
<ogra> dyfet, well, if the mail is sufficient thats fine
<ogra> they hoped to meet me at linuxtag
<ogra> which i didnt manage to go to
<ogra> the call is only a fallback idea from davidm 
<dyfet> ah...well, they still havent formally requested to take over the spec, so the call might be helpful for that...
<ogra> ok, i'll do it then
<NCommander> so anything else?
 * ogra starts snoring ...
<ogra> sliently ...
 * NCommander notes there is no snore-over-IRC protocol 
<ogra> we shold fix that
<ogra> especially for GrueMaster :)
<NCommander> #[action] ogra to draft karmic-mobile-snore-over-irc specification
<ogra> lol
<StevenK> Boo, hiss
<NCommander> StevenK, BTW, you might be able to test parts of Wubi in wine
<NCommander> (I realize from the perspective of actually booting its a bit useless, but you can test the install bits I'm sure)
<StevenK> Hmmmmm
<NCommander> It should get as far as making an image, and then creating a c:\boot.ini(?) file 
<NCommander> or appending said file
<StevenK> I can try it, sure.
<NCommander> (I figure its worth a shot)
<NCommander> ok, I think that's everything
<NCommander> Closing in 3
<NCommander> 2
<NCommander> 1
<NCommander> 0
<NCommander> #endmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting finished at 16:42.
<NCommander> (woo, we finished early for once)
<asjo> (I just wandered in here, so feel free to direct me elsewhere:) I was wondering if anyone can tell me/point me to what the status of the poulsbo graphics drivers are? Especially for Karmic. [Didn't check and bought a psb-equipped netbook...]
<davidm> asac, no luck with Karmic, because the 3D is binary Intel is the only source of them and they are not supporting Karmic at the current time.
<davidm> asjo, ^^^
<davidm> asac, sorry tab completion error.
<asjo> davidm, thanks. How annoying. However, 2D would be better than nothing, is the situation any different for that?
<davidm> We normally get the entire driver from Intel and they are not supporting Karmic at the current time.  You might be able to forward port the old 2D driver but it's based on an older version of Xorg so it would be hard I think.
<asjo> davidm, I should do more research before buying... The best starting point for that would be the PPA for intrepid, or?
<StevenK> Jaunty is in the PPA, too
<StevenK> Supporting both 2D and 3D.
<davidm> asjo, StevenK is the best resource for knowing what is in the PPAs
<asjo> StevenK: cool - are those the latest and ge
<asjo> greatest sources, or is there somewhere else I could go looking?
<StevenK> asjo: They're the latest and greatest I could get my hands on.
<asjo> StevenK: Thanks!
<StevenK> asjo: No problem!
#ubuntu-mobile 2009-07-08
<lool> ~[6~/win 1
<playya> rischtisch
<tdn> Which netbook would you recommend for use with Ubuntu?
<ogra> tdn, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks
<tdn> ogra, thanks.
<tdn> ogra, I would still like to know, if you would recommend any?
<tdn> Is it possible to buy any netbook aside from Acer Aspire One without Windows preinstalled?
<ogra> sure
<ogra> the dell minis are sold with ubuntu preinstalled
<tdn> Hmm... I just tried, but I could only select OS: Windows XP.
<tdn> ogra, do you have a netbook? 
<ogra> well, they called it netbook when i boght it, but its rather a 12" laptop
<ogra> its a whitelable no name thing and has a big enough screen to run a full desktop... so likely not what you look for
<tdn> Ok.
<tdn> I looked at both Asus EEE, Acer Aspire One, and Dell Mini. 
<tdn> It seems that Dell Mini does not come with SSD, but only 160GB sata disk.
<ogra> there should be SSD options as well
<tdn> Hmm.. Maybe it is because, I'm in Denmark....
<ogra> might be ... i can select ubuntu on the german dell site
<tdn> ogra, not here. Just checked again.
#ubuntu-mobile 2009-07-10
<lbt> persia: hi...
#ubuntu-mobile 2009-07-11
<lbt> persia: ping
#ubuntu-mobile 2010-07-13
<Mar10> Hello, I installed Ubuntu on a tablet pc and looking for a virtual keyboard package - any recommendations?
#ubuntu-mobile 2010-07-15
<45PAAU588> hi, the project ubuntu mid is finished ?
<45PAAU588> does another project replace this one ?
<45PAAU588> is it ubuntu-netbook ?
